# ASA Classic payouts



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

Payouts are based off of % entry fees. The more shooters, the better the payout. Looking at the number of shooters (esp in Open C) attendance was down significantly which impacted the overall payouts.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

if you are in an amature class and worring about winning a certain amount of money then you are in archery for the wrong reason.Then to be in open c that really tops it off to come on here and make a complaint like that.:thumbs_do


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah I am aware of the payout system and how everything works but I would just think that they would up the percentage a bit for the classic. Any other thoughts?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

do yourself a favor and look at ibo payouts


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> if you are in an amature class and worring about winning a certain amount of money then you are in archery for the wrong reason.Then to be in open c that really tops it off to come on here and make a complaint like that.:thumbs_do


I shoot because i absolutely love the sport. Yeah I think it would be awesome to be able to make a living doing the one sole thing that I love to do the most but that is not at all the reason. I just think that if you go to one of these events and travel as far as some of the shooters do and win, your trip should at least not cost you money. 

I also dont understand your belittling comment about open C??? How does that have anything to do with the subject at hand. This is my first year shooting ASA at all. Is that not what open C is designed for???? I will be shooting open B next year. I just graduated college and started a new job, so money is not just free flowing in my wallet. So if I can find a way to enjoy my hobby and it cost me as little money as possible I do it. Im not going to quit archery because I didnt make money at the classic. I just really thought payouts would be a higher percentage being the BIG shoot of the year.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> if you are in an amature class and worring about winning a certain amount of money then you are in archery for the wrong reason.Then to be in open c that really tops it off to come on here and make a complaint like that.:thumbs_do


I would have to agree w/ this. if you want to play for money step up to bigger class. just my 2 cents:darkbeer:


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

baird794 said:


> I would have to agree w/ this. if you want to play for money step up to bigger class. just my 2 cents:darkbeer:


isn/t open c all known yardage? i don't shoot asa, just wondering


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I was surprised at how few entries there were in classes like open C and bow novice. Looked to me like it was around half compared to other shoots. Congrats on the good finish.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

bowhunter153246 said:


> I shoot because i absolutely love the sport. Yeah I think it would be awesome to be able to make a living doing the one sole thing that I love to do the most but that is not at all the reason. I just think that if you go to one of these events and travel as far as some of the shooters do and win, your trip should at least not cost you money.
> 
> I also dont understand your belittling comment about open C??? How does that have anything to do with the subject at hand. This is my first year shooting ASA at all. Is that not what open C is designed for???? I will be shooting open B next year. I just graduated college and started a new job, so money is not just free flowing in my wallet. So if I can find a way to enjoy my hobby and it cost me as little money as possible I do it. Im not going to quit archery because I didnt make money at the classic. I just really thought payouts would be a higher percentage being the BIG shoot of the year.


Do you know how much the guys got paid that travelled all the way to Louisville, KY for the NFAA Indoor Nationals got paid for winning their class? $0, not 1 dime.

There is a Classic bonus of some type for the top 3, if memory serves me correctly. In reality, the attendance was down, thus lower payouts. The ASA at one time only paid the top 10 in the biggest classes. The payouts were bigger. Folks complained, and now the ASA pays further back into the field, smae amount of money getting spread thinner.

Be glad you got anything, as amateurs should we get paid at all?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pay Outs*



bowhunter153246 said:


> I just wanted to make everyone aware that the payouts for the classic are now posted in the scores section of their website. I was pretty disappointed with the payouts. I would think that by finishing in the top ten of one of the bigger classes (open C) at the biggest ASA shoot of the year that I would bring home at least 100 bucks. Im happy to win anything but when you travel that far and spend that much money to shoot, I think you the winnings would be better. I mean if I would have won my class, I would not have even broke even for the weekend after food, rooms, etc. Whats everyone else's thoughts?


Pay outs are all known before you shoot. No one should question them after a shoot. Your shooting amatuer classes. I could never win enough in my classes to pay my exspenses if I won.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Percentages*



bowhunter153246 said:


> Yeah I am aware of the payout system and how everything works but I would just think that they would up the percentage a bit for the classic. Any other thoughts?


You can figure it up yourself. Where do you think this extra money would come from. Did you not see the payaouts in other events before signing up?
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Amatuers*



reylamb said:


> Do you know how much the guys got paid that travelled all the way to Louisville, KY for the NFAA Indoor Nationals got paid for winning their class? $0, not 1 dime.
> 
> There is a Classic bonus of some type for the top 3, if memory serves me correctly. In reality, the attendance was down, thus lower payouts. The ASA at one time only paid the top 10 in the biggest classes. The payouts were bigger. Folks complained, and now the ASA pays further back into the field, smae amount of money getting spread thinner.
> 
> Be glad you got anything, as amateurs should we get paid at all?


You bet we should win something. We paid are entry fee. Try it in ASA and dont pay anthing back and you will see attendance go down. ASA is doing things right. Im proud to win a little something rather than nothing at all.
DB


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

im satisfied with my payout..i placed 4th in hunter class and won a decent amount...i wasnt planning on winning anything at all with the stiff competition in that class to be honest...my first national shoot and im hooked now, and planning on going to more next season...if i can win a little at all of them, its better than winning nothing at all....i shoot because i love the sport...i was planning on paying everything out of pocket to shoot the classic anyway, this just makes it better when i can put something back in.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

reylamb said:


> Do you know how much the guys got paid that travelled all the way to Louisville, KY for the NFAA Indoor Nationals got paid for winning their class? $0, not 1 dime.
> 
> There is a Classic bonus of some type for the top 3, if memory serves me correctly. In reality, the attendance was down, thus lower payouts. The ASA at one time only paid the top 10 in the biggest classes. The payouts were bigger. Folks complained, and now the ASA pays further back into the field, smae amount of money getting spread thinner.
> 
> Be glad you got anything, *as amateurs should we get paid at all*?


No. Being paid to compete or peform by definition means it's not amateur. I guess it could be called semi-semi-pro. 

But then again, perhaps that's why NFAA shoots are struggling. Not handing out $$ to the non-pro classes.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

If you win a little money in an amateur ASA class, you are not being "paid". You simply get a pre determined percentage of entry fees which you pay part of. No one is "paying" you so it is an amateur class. If I pay $100 to go fish in a small bass tournament and happen to win back half of it am I a pro fisherman?


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

There isnt very much money in amateur archery. I had 3 2nd place finishes in Open A along with a 6th place finish this year and made a little bit of money from sponsors from contingency also. For a $50 entry fee in Open A, I got $310 for 2nd place from ASA at the Classic. Thats pretty good for that little of an entry fee. The only way to win decent money is in the Pro and Semi-pro ranks and its impossible to make a living shooting a bow except for a small few. Maybe ASA or IBO will get some large corporate sponsors like a beer company or Car manufacturer but until then, Amateurs arent going to win a lot of money for a small entry fee.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

dw'struth said:


> If you win a little money in an amateur ASA class, you are not being "paid". You simply get a pre determined percentage of entry fees which you pay part of. No one is "paying" you so it is an amateur class. If I pay $100 to go fish in a small bass tournament and happen to win back half of it am I a pro fisherman?


Yes, technically.

Let me ask it this way. If you finish 1st, ar eyou getting a % of your entry fee back? No, you're getting something (likely) well in excess of your entry fee. The proportionality of the return is not the factor. The fact that a monetary exchange takes place is enough to make it no longer an amateur status. But then again, I'm a purist when it comes to amateur status and sports. I very much recognize I'm in the minority on this.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I see what you are saying. The word amateur makes you think no money. What I am saying is the money one gets at an ASA shoot is from the competitors entry fee. No company or person is paying you for a service or your participation. Now if a bow company paid for my entry fee and motel, while competing in lets say open C, that would definately conflict with being an amateur.


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

JawsDad said:


> Yes, technically.
> 
> Let me ask it this way. If you finish 1st, ar eyou getting a % of your entry fee back? No, you're getting something (likely) well in excess of your entry fee. The proportionality of the return is not the factor. The fact that a monetary exchange takes place is enough to make it no longer an amateur status. But then again, I'm a purist when it comes to amateur status and sports. I very much recognize I'm in the minority on this.


Soo I guess were all PRO's ? Even if we win $10.00 at a local shoot.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> Yes, technically.
> 
> Let me ask it this way. If you finish 1st, ar eyou getting a % of your entry fee back? No, you're getting something (likely) well in excess of your entry fee. The proportionality of the return is not the factor. The fact that a monetary exchange takes place is enough to make it no longer an amateur status. But then again, I'm a purist when it comes to amateur status and sports. I very much recognize I'm in the minority on this.


Dictionary.com's first defition of amateur:

"a person who engages in a study, sport, or other activity for pleasure rather than for financial benefit or professional reasons."

Dictionary.com's second definition of amateur:

"an athlete who has never competed for payment or for a monetary prize."

Bottom line is this, "amateur" doesn't mean the same thing to everybody. 

But, back to the question of this thread and payouts...it is what it is. Like others said, the scale is set based on entry fees and number of shooters, so your best bet would be to contact ASA representatives and let them know you don't like the payout system and go from there. Good shooting by the way.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I know I shoot for the "financial benefits". If I win enough in a year to pay for entry fees I figure I broke even cuz I was gonna go shoot anyway. No matter what class you shoot from Semi Pro to Traditional you are never gonna make money. Travel, food and motels cost too much. The best you can hope for is that you have a great time shooting and making friends. After all what price can you put on the friendships you have made in archery.


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Don't forget the entry fee is only $30...that is one of the lowest amounts you have to pay and with the low numbers...well that is were the money adds up to


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

:thumbs_do


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

greimer said:


> Don't forget the entry fee is only $30...that is one of the lowest amounts you have to pay and with the low numbers...well that is were the money adds up to


my point exactly plus being a beginner amature class and worring about payouts.


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

I guess my thoughts were not delivered how I intended them to. I was more disappointed I guess in the attendance numbers than anything. With the high volume of shooters in Texas, arkansas, and Louisiana I expected a big turn out. Secondly, I wish I would have shot a higher class this year. I knew nothing about asa until a buddy talked me into going to texas and he said I should shoot open C. I may even skip straight to open A next year to get away from the known distance on the second day. I agree that its easy to focus on the money when the greatest thing I have and will ever get from archery is all of the great friends that I have met the last few years. But the last thing I want to be known as is a sellout but I do enjoy the competitive side of the sport and enjoy going out and whippin up on some buddies but getting to shoot even on days when I suck are still great too.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*My suggestion*



bowhunter153246 said:


> I guess my thoughts were not delivered how I intended them to. I was more disappointed I guess in the attendance numbers than anything. With the high volume of shooters in Texas, arkansas, and Louisiana I expected a big turn out. Secondly, I wish I would have shot a higher class this year. I knew nothing about asa until a buddy talked me into going to texas and he said I should shoot open C. I may even skip straight to open A next year to get away from the known distance on the second day. I agree that its easy to focus on the money when the greatest thing I have and will ever get from archery is all of the great friends that I have met the last few years. But the last thing I want to be known as is a sellout but I do enjoy the competitive side of the sport and enjoy going out and whippin up on some buddies but getting to shoot even on days when I suck are still great too.


I would suggest try open B first. You got the right attitude. Nothing wrong asking about payouts. Most dont admit but they love the pay backs and winning. Just have fun and enjoy the victorys as they come.
DB


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

dw'struth said:


> If you win a little money in an amateur ASA class, you are not being "paid". You simply get a pre determined percentage of entry fees which you pay part of. No one is "paying" you so it is an amateur class. If I pay $100 to go fish in a small bass tournament and happen to win back half of it am I a pro fisherman?


You used what I was gonna say....:thumbs_up



JawsDad said:


> Yes, technically.
> 
> Let me ask it this way. If you finish 1st, ar eyou getting a % of your entry fee back? No, you're getting something (likely) well in excess of your entry fee. The proportionality of the return is not the factor. The fact that a monetary exchange takes place is enough to make it no longer an amateur status. But then again, I'm a purist when it comes to amateur status and sports. I very much recognize I'm in the minority on this.


Do you play the lottery? If so and you win, even on a scratch off ticket, you are a professional gambler correct?



redfish said:


> Soo I guess were all PRO's ? Even if we win $10.00 at a local shoot.


You win?? hehe....:wink::tongue:


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> I would suggest try open B first. You got the right attitude. Nothing wrong asking about payouts. Most dont admit but they love the pay backs and winning. Just have fun and enjoy the victorys as they come.
> DB


That's exactly how I feel. Ill take the payouts as they come but does not even go into the equation for a good archery weekend.


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

I also shot open c this year...this was my first year shooting a scope and it showed but I think I am ready to move up to open b. I used this year as a way not to spend a lot of money but really see if I wanted to keep shooting a scope and it works for me.
I think a lot of people shoot open c to win money when they should or could be shooting a higher class, just like bow novice. But I also know these are some of the highest turn out in numbers


----------



## scoot27 (Mar 13, 2010)

*just wondering?...*

kinda funny how treeman always makes everybody mad? just be nice dude and dont insult people! its that easy!:angel:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

for your info mouth .He took what I said wrong about open c.
you pay 30 bucks and want a good pay back it just does not work that way.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bowhunter I apologize it was not ment to belittle open c,


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

redfish said:


> Soo I guess were all PRO's ? Even if we win $10.00 at a local shoot.


Again, yes, technically.

I recognize most do not agree with my view. I also recognize some organizations even allow certain dollar amounts to be won before a professional status is achieved.

Sorry if my belief about cash payouts is contrary or not popular. But, it is what it is. Guess it's a good thing I don't set the rules.. :wink:




WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Do you play the lottery? If so and you win, even on a scratch off ticket, you are a professional gambler correct?




Well, I'm not sure what an amateur gambler would be... I don't play the lottery so I'm sure I'm not a pro at that. But in terms of gambling. Most people lose money doing it. But, I don't think they do that on purpose in an effort to maintain a certain status. 


Shoot to have fun. Compete to push yourself to perform at a higher level. And yes, win if you can. I'm all for winning, not that I have to worry about that. :tongue:


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> for your info mouth .He took what I said wrong about open c.
> you pay 30 bucks and want a good pay back it just does not work that way.


If there is one thing I have learned about this sight its that if you state your opinion, you better get ready for someone to disagree with it. Afterall I did ask for other opinions. Lol You are right I took it wrong and agree with the fact that a low entry fee such as 30 bucks is too little to expect big payouts. I just wish there would have been a bigger turn out. For me its just hard to pay a 50 dollar entry fee after a 200 dollar hotel bill, 100 dollar food and 100 dollars in gas or more. Its just hard to fit it into my budget but I absolutely love the proams. They are a blast and a chance to shoot with really great shooters. That was my point behind the entire thread, not to sound ungrateful or like a sellout.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bowhunter153246 said:


> If there is one thing I have learned about this sight its that if you state your opinion, you better get ready for someone to disagree with it. Afterall I did ask for other opinions. Lol You are right I took it wrong and agree with the fact that a low entry fee such as 30 bucks is too little to expect big payouts. I just wish there would have been a bigger turn out. For me its just hard to pay a 50 dollar entry fee after a 200 dollar hotel bill, 100 dollar food and 100 dollars in gas or more. Its just hard to fit it into my budget but I absolutely love the proams. They are a blast and a chance to shoot with really great shooters. That was my point behind the entire thread, not to sound ungrateful or like a sellout.


well with you stating it that way i do agree.I went to the pro am in PA acouple years ago .If I remember the total number of shooters was so bad i think they only had like 800 total.
I know where you are comming from with the money spent to go to one of these.My entry fee was 150 this year and after everything is added up it is expensive.I have been thinking lately about not shooting in 2011 if i do it wont be much.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bowhunter153246 said:


> I guess my thoughts were not delivered how I intended them to. I was more disappointed I guess in the attendance numbers than anything. With the high volume of shooters in Texas, arkansas, and Louisiana I expected a big turn out. Secondly, I wish I would have shot a higher class this year. I knew nothing about asa until a buddy talked me into going to texas and he said I should shoot open C. I may even skip straight to open A next year to get away from the known distance on the second day. I agree that its easy to focus on the money when the greatest thing I have and will ever get from archery is all of the great friends that I have met the last few years. But the last thing I want to be known as is a sellout but I do enjoy the competitive side of the sport and enjoy going out and whippin up on some buddies but getting to shoot even on days when I suck are still great too.


+:thumbs_up now who's gonna argue with that??


----------



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> do yourself a favor and look at ibo payouts


My thoughts also.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Not to knock the ASA staff in any way, because their are still the best going. But they keep adding more and more classes to please everybody and this is watering down the existing classes. The known classes pulled shooters out of the open and womens open classes. The new master senior class will pull shooters out of the super seniors. The crossbow class pulled 5 out. By their own admisson the classes that have grown the most is the Bow Novice Women's Hunter and Seniors. So these classes need to be looked at also. I've always said they made a mistake when they went to known distance in BN, the Hunter classes Open C and Open B. Bow novice and Women's hunter 30 yds max, not really hard to judge that. Open C 40yds max, when you go to open equip you should be able to judge that. Open B 45 max, shoot your way out of Open C go to B and learn to judge 45 yds. Open A could be did away with. That would give more shooters in the 2 Open classes. Shoot you way out of Open C and B (with all unknown yardages) then next is Semi-Pro. And like I said there are several classes available if you want or need to shoot known. Just my opinion and you'all know I'm old and cranky:wink:
Charlie


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

bowhunter153246 said:


> I guess my thoughts were not delivered how I intended them to. I was more disappointed I guess in the attendance numbers than anything. With the high volume of shooters in Texas, arkansas, and Louisiana I expected a big turn out. Secondly, I wish I would have shot a higher class this year. I knew nothing about asa until a buddy talked me into going to texas and he said I should shoot open C. I may even skip straight to open A next year to get away from the known distance on the second day. I agree that its easy to focus on the money when the greatest thing I have and will ever get from archery is all of the great friends that I have met the last few years. But the last thing I want to be known as is a sellout but I do enjoy the competitive side of the sport and enjoy going out and whippin up on some buddies but getting to shoot even on days when I suck are still great too.


A lot of people don't realize this but the attendance at the Classic is normally always lower than at a regular Pro/Am.

At any other ASA Pro/Am anyone can walk up, register and shoot. At the Classic you have to qualify by shooting in two Pro/Ams or by qualifing thru your federation state championship.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Tallcatt said:


> A lot of people don't realize this but the attendance at the Classic is normally always lower than at a regular Pro/Am.
> 
> At any other ASA Pro/Am anyone can walk up, register and shoot. At the Classic you have to qualify by shooting in two Pro/Ams or by qualifing thru your federation state championship.


Curious what the final total was for the Classic this year?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Curious what the final total was for the Classic this year?


I might have missed a class or 2, but I came up with 1001 shooters.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Tallcatt said:


> A lot of people don't realize this but the attendance at the Classic is normally always lower than at a regular Pro/Am.
> 
> At any other ASA Pro/Am anyone can walk up, register and shoot. At the Classic you have to qualify by shooting in two Pro/Ams or by qualifing thru your federation state championship.


Don't for a second think the ASA would turn away a paying customer that showed up and had not qualified. Of course if someone protested a non-qualified shooter they might get DQ'd, but the ASA would gladly take their money. I can count off hand at least 50 shooters that were qualified that did not attend the Classic for one reason or another.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

The payouts are nice the plaque's are nice but knowing I performed well enough to place is priceless for me.
t8


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

reylamb said:


> I might have missed a class or 2, but I came up with 1001 shooters.


I came up with 1236 for the 09 classic aand 1066 for the 2010. BN had half of what they did last year, open a was down 29 people, and open c was half of what is was last year. I know of atleast 20 who did not go because of the distance.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

The ASA needs to contact a marketing group and have them put all the participates in a computer by area code and come up with the most centrally located location for the most shooters per area code and then choose a shoot sight! They could even do it themselves and it is easy and quick and makes common sense! Then areas could compete for the classic by turnout of shooters per event per geogrphic area!!! It is not rocket science just common sense and making events run smoother!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

cenochs said:


> The ASA needs to contact a marketing group and have them put all the participates in a computer by area code and come up with the most centrally located location for the most shooters per area code and then choose a shoot sight! They could even do it themselves and it is easy and quick and makes common sense! Then areas could compete for the classic by turnout of shooters per event per geogrphic area!!! It is not rocket science just common sense and making events run smoother!!


Mike and his crew must be doing something right since so many people are wanting the ASA to move a shoot to their area.
There are logistics involved in setting up shoots that might be further and further from your base of operations and that means additional expense. ASA, after all, is a private, profit making organization.
I'm not sure how your suggestions would result in making events run smoother. One of the big pluses for ASA is their ability to make their events run smoothly.
But I'm open minded and would like to hear more of your thoughts on the subject.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

BStokes said:


> My thoughts also.


thats exactly right.. IBO is the org making the money, not the shooters.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

*Ideas !*



carlosii said:


> Mike and his crew must be doing something right since so many people are wanting the ASA to move a shoot to their area.
> There are logistics involved in setting up shoots that might be further and further from your base of operations and that means additional expense. ASA, after all, is a private, profit making organization.
> I'm not sure how your suggestions would result in making events run smoother. One of the big pluses for ASA is their ability to make their events run smoothly.
> But I'm open minded and would like to hear more of your thoughts on the subject.



When I was talking about smoother I was referring to the shooters. If a marketing group was used to locate a geogrphic area that was centralized for the maximum number of shooters with the least driving distance the archers would have a smoother time participating and wanting to get involved. One idea would be to annouce next year that for the Pro Ams what ever Pro Am has the most participates that location would get the Classic the following year...this would be a type of marketing research to find out what areas of the country people are willing to travel too! It could be used as a experiment for a few years and then the ASA could see if this process would increase participates and make money. I would guess the Classic would be held in Georgia or Kentucky if marketing research would be performed this year! Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

cenochs said:


> When I was talking about smoother I was referring to the shooters. If a marketing group was used to locate a geogrphic area that was centralized for the maximum number of shooters with the least driving distance the archers would have a smoother time participating and wanting to get involved. One idea would be to annouce next year that for the Pro Ams what ever Pro Am has the most participates that location would get the Classic the following year...this would be a type of marketing research to find out what areas of the country people are willing to travel too! It could be used as a experiment for a few years and then the ASA could see if this process would increase participates and make money. *I would guess the Classic would be held in Georgia or Kentucky if marketing research would be performed this year! Tell me what you guys think!*


Combine any of that research with a any particular States ASA Federation clubs, shooter, qualifiers held and number attending ASA State shoot... and you would find the Classic in Texas for the past 2 years running. 

We will be adding several more ASA sanctioned clubs next year as well.
I agree that should be at least part of the site selection criteria, but as usual, you will find that the only criteria "most" shooters are interested in, is how far _they_ have to drive.


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

CutTheLoop said:


> Combine any of that research with a any particular States ASA Federation clubs, shooter, qualifiers held and number attending ASA State shoot... and you would find the Classic in Texas for the past 2 years running.
> 
> We will be adding several more ASA sanctioned clubs next year as well.
> I agree that should be at least part of the site selection criteria, but as usual, you will find that the only criteria "most" shooters are interested in, is how far _they_ have to drive.


Yeah I agree, Texas was 1st in total number of shooters for state, I believe Georgia was 2nd, Arkansas was 3rd. So I would think having the 1st and 3rd biggest ASA states side by side would, based on the above theory, result in the classic being in eastern Texas or Western Arkansas.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

t8ter said:


> The payouts are nice the plaque's are nice but knowing I performed well enough to place is priceless for me.
> t8


I could not agree with you more me and the gang spent 15 hours on the road just to get to the last ASA shoot and all I needed was 64 dollars to get out of open B and with the Lord on my side I finshed 3rd and Man the feeling that come over me and the tear or two that came out after all these years of shooting and all the friends that I have made I was going to get a plaque and that no one can take that away from me don't get me wrong getting some money is nice but knowing that I did aswell as I could is in your words Priceless looking forward to next year good luck to all you guys 

PS hope everyone has a great hunting season


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

CutTheLoop said:


> Combine any of that research with a any particular States ASA Federation clubs, shooter, qualifiers held and number attending ASA State shoot... and you would find the Classic in Texas for the past 2 years running.
> 
> We will be adding several more ASA sanctioned clubs next year as well.
> I agree that should be at least part of the site selection criteria, but as usual, you will find that the only criteria "most" shooters are interested in, is how far _they_ have to drive.


And yet, the farther away the Classic moves from the SE the lower the turnout is. The GA, NC, SC, FL, TN, KY, VA folks simply do not travel that far for the ASA shoots, and that kills attendance. That has historically been the case even when the shoots moved North and not West.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

J Whittington said:


> thats exactly right.. IBO is the org making the money, not the shooters.


Actually, if my memory serves me correctly, the IBO only keeps like $7 per shooter, or some low number like that. The host clubs are getting the majority of the money, not the IBO per se.


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

reylamb said:


> And yet, the farther away the Classic moves from the SE the lower the turnout is. The GA, NC, SC, FL, TN, KY, VA folks simply do not travel that far for the ASA shoots, and that kills attendance. That has historically been the case even when the shoots moved North and not West.


Easy there...lol... I was not saying that I agreed with the location being there. I said that if the above theory was used, then that would be the result. I hontestly think that Tennessee or northern Mississippi would be the most central and that would increase the length of travel for myself compared to this years classic but as stated in a few of my other posts. I think that the Classic should be in a place where the attendance is higher than any other pro/am. Hope that clears up what I meant.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

bowhunter153246 said:


> Easy there...lol... I was not saying that I agreed with the location being there. I said that if the above theory was used, then that would be the result. I hontestly think that Tennessee or northern Mississippi would be the most central and that would increase the length of travel for myself compared to this years classic but as stated in a few of my other posts. I think that the Classic should be in a place where the attendance is higher than any other pro/am. Hope that clears up what I meant.


No worries, I was not quoting you....but my quotes are getting all messed up for some reason.

I would imagine we could find somewhere in the mountains in TN to host the shoot.....which would also be cooler....just a little cooler anyway.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

You could only use turnout for the Pro Ams for the marketing research. Other states may have more turnout for a local or state shoot but do they turnout for the Pro Ams? Can somebody do a little research and find out which Pro Am had the largest turnout this year? The only reason I am saying you can't use local and state shoot attendenace is that your state may have high turnout for these events and low turnout for the Pro Ams and the numbers would not reflect correctly on turnout for a classic held in that particular area!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

cenochs said:


> You could only use turnout for the Pro Ams for the marketing research. Other states may have more turnout for a local or state shoot but do they turnout for the Pro Ams? Can somebody do a little research and find out which Pro Am had the largest turnout this year? The only reason I am saying you can't use local and state shoot attendenace is that your state may have high turnout for these events and low turnout for the Pro Ams and the numbers would not reflect correctly on turnout for a classic held in that particular area!


Without actually sitting down and crunching the numbers......if I had to guess I would guess that IL was the highest turnout....followed by TX....Columbus....Augusta....KY....FL....Classic of course, that is just a guess.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Good shooting there boss man, I was glad to see that you placed so well!! 

-Nick




bigcountry24 said:


> I could not agree with you more me and the gang spent 15 hours on the road just to get to the last ASA shoot and all I needed was 64 dollars to get out of open B and with the Lord on my side I finshed 3rd and Man the feeling that come over me and the tear or two that came out after all these years of shooting and all the friends that I have made I was going to get a plaque and that no one can take that away from me don't get me wrong getting some money is nice but knowing that I did aswell as I could is in your words Priceless looking forward to next year good luck to all you guys
> 
> PS hope everyone has a great hunting season


----------

